# Piano players....What is your favorite piece of music?



## flash_fox (Jan 13, 2010)

I personally like rhapsody in blue by gerorge gershwin and pathetique sonata by beethoven


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 13, 2010)

The Fantasie Improptu by Chopin.

Also 'Love Reign O'er Me' by the Who. Those synths are all kinds of epic.

What Do You Go Home To? by Explosions in the Sky has some fairly haunting bits.


----------



## randomonlooker (Jan 13, 2010)

Schubert's Fantasy in C major (the Wanderer Fantasy, D.760), but I can't play it to well though his Sonata in A (d.664) is also one of my favourites, and a bit more managable. 
My favourite piano piece (which I cant play...) is Schumann's Op.32 - Scherzo, Gigue, Romanze, Fuguette  wonderful piece.


----------



## f94 (Jan 13, 2010)

I was forced to take piano lessons for 13 years, started reading music at age 3 and finally decided to quit in 8th grade.  That decision was prolly the worst I have ever made because I was actually quite good -- I just did not want to practice as a kid.

I have been a big fan of Keith Emerson, he does great piano and keyboard work.  

My favorite pianist however, is George Winston and all of my favorite pieces come from his Autumn and Forest albums.  I want to say that Woods is probably my favorite piece period.  I love Rain, Walking in the Air, Moon, Sea, so many good works.  Worth taking a listen on Youtube.


----------



## Blayze (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't really have a favorite. I just play what sounds good and whatever will get me a good rating at state. I like a lot of the more contemporary stuff, but nothing is too famous, so no one would know what it is. The music on my iPod is another story though.


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 13, 2010)

Arabian Dance by Tchaikovsky. Yknow, Nutcracker. And the Pan's Labyrinth Lullaby by Javier Navarrete. Also, anything from Beethoven, really, namely Fur Elise and Moonlight Sonata.


----------



## f94 (Jan 13, 2010)

Novaluna said:


> Pan's Labyrinth Lullaby by Javier Navarrete.


Good choice.


----------



## Gamelord567 (Jan 13, 2010)

I love practical songs. "the lonley man" (walk away theme from the hulk) is applicable in so many situations. Other then that i've also got
most if the touhou songs in my memory bank.


----------



## flash_fox (Jan 14, 2010)

Novaluna said:


> Arabian Dance by Tchaikovsky. Yknow, Nutcracker. And the Pan's Labyrinth Lullaby by Javier Navarrete. Also, anything from Beethoven, really, namely Fur Elise and Moonlight Sonata.


 

Yeah...I've been having trouble on the 3rd movement of the moonlight sonata but it is a beautiful piece of music.


----------



## Kyoujin (Jan 14, 2010)

The Moonlight Sonata by Beethoven. First song I ever learned how to play on the piano. ;o


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 14, 2010)

f94 said:


> Good choice.



I've only downloaded about 4 versions of it with a YouTube converter. XD


----------



## Aden (Jan 14, 2010)

Novaluna said:


> I've only downloaded about 4 versions of it with a YouTube converter. XD



You make audiophile fennec sad :c


----------



## jesskit (Jan 14, 2010)

hmm well mostly now i jsut play what ever comes into my head, tho i did love playing 'round midnight for my yr12 performance. Mostly i love Jazz, modern country and celtic piano kinda songs, but also love some moody classical and i would love it if i could find my sheet music of moonlight sonata


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 14, 2010)

Aden said:


> You make audiophile fennec sad :c



Uh....sorry? XD Why, may I ask?


----------



## randomonlooker (Jan 14, 2010)

Novaluna said:


> Uh....sorry? XD Why, may I ask?


Youtube audio quality 
Audiophile listen to old style records, analog = infinite bit-rate 
CD = 44.1 kHz sampling rate, and 16 bit AD conversion (14.
YouTube = lossy compression... (especially old videos, bad MP3 quality or sumtin like dat, now they use (slightly better ACC, tho things used to record not that good) 

Therefore YouTube=Audiophile's nightmare 
_
(bad engrish vas un porpoise)_


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 14, 2010)

randomonlooker said:


> Youtube audio quality
> Audiophile listen to old style records, analog = infinite bit-rate
> CD = 44.1 kHz sampling rate, and 16 bit AD conversion (14.
> YouTube = lossy compression... (especially old videos, bad MP3 quality or sumtin like dat, now they use (slightly better ACC, tho things used to record not that good)
> ...



Ah. Sorry, then. XD I want my music and I want it free.


----------



## Aden (Jan 14, 2010)

Novaluna said:


> Ah. Sorry, then. XD I want my music and I want it free.



Torrents, brah.

Then again, I'm that faggot who always gets everything in lossless, so I'm biased. I wonder how people can listen to youtube quality all the time, but then I remember that they likely don't care.


----------



## Bir (Jan 14, 2010)

Personally, I've fallen in love with Carol of the Bells (the Metallica version) on piano. I haven't found any sheet music for it, so I've been working on my own version of the song on piano to match Metallica's style of the song. ;D 

My second favorite would have to be "He's a Pirate" from Pirates of the Caribbean. They're the most epic songs I can play so far, but I'm learning.

I can't exactly read music, but I'm working on "To Zanarkand" and Cait Sith's theme song,

and "Hallelujah" is one of my favorites to play, and "You are the Moon"  XD

Okay, so I have a lot.

Whatever.

Booooo. XD


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 15, 2010)

Bir said:


> Carol of the Bells (the Metallica version)



wut



Metallica did a version? That...that doesn't sound right. Unless Cliff persuaded them into it, or you're thinking of Trans-Siberian Orchestra's version.


----------

